# Sala:"Stadio Milan - Inter, tre possibilità".



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Ancora Sala, Sindaco di Milano, per l'ennesima volta sulla questione stadio. Le dichiarazioni riportate dall'Ansa:"Abbiamo tre possibilità, la prima delle quali è l'ammodernamento di San Siro. La seconda è un nuovo stadio, con San Siro ancora operativo nel 2026, ma poi dipenderà dalle tempistiche: fate conto che le eventuali organizzazioni richiederebbero tempo. La terza è un nuovo San Siro a quel punto polifunzionale, in ogni caso ci sarà la garanzia di avere uno stadio e ribadiremo la volontà di fare la cerimonia di chiusura all'Arena di Verona. Questo per due motivi: offrire uno scenario straordinario, poi a febbraio ci sarà la Serie A e le due milanesi giocheranno sicuramente la domenica e io spero anche il mercoledì o il giovedì":


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2019)

Parla più di Mirabelli!


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Sala, Sindaco di Milano, per l'ennesima volta sulla questione stadio. Le dichiarazioni riportate dall'Ansa:"Abbiamo tre possibilità, la prima delle quali è l'ammodernamento di San Siro. La seconda è un nuovo stadio, con San Siro ancora operativo nel 2026, ma poi dipenderà dalle tempistiche: fate conto che le eventuali organizzazioni richiederebbero tempo. La terza è un nuovo San Siro a quel punto polifunzionale, in ogni caso ci sarà la garanzia di avere uno stadio e ribadiremo la volontà di fare la cerimonia di chiusura all'Arena di Verona. Questo per due motivi: offrire uno scenario straordinario, poi a febbraio ci sarà la Serie A e le due milanesi giocheranno sicuramente la domenica e io spero anche il mercoledì o il giovedì":



Poi c'è la quarta,che Milà ed Inter costruiscono lo stadio in provincia e tu rimani con questa ceppa di m.


----------

